# BRBR Auto Loop Closed till Oct 1



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Just relaying some info to the masses. 

I got a phone call from Bob Barrett today asking me to get word out and let as many as i can know about the Bird Refuge auto loop road will be closed until Oct. 1. The federal highway act has paid for $800,000 worth of road base that they will use to add to the existing road. this has to be laid down around the entire loop. Bob said they have to close it for the next week and are going to work like crazy to be ready for the opener.

So now you know! I will post this on a few forums, if i missed one please post it up.

Darin


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

ohh btw if the Federal Government doesnt pass some budget bill next week the BRBR will most likely close the gates! ohh how that would be a mess!!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that not good news. But thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> ohh btw if the Federal Government doesnt pass some budget bill next week the BRBR will most likely close the gates! ohh how that would be a mess!!!


Typical Feds, they compound one stupid decision with another, Congress should pass a budget, barring that they ought to just shut down the visitor center and leave the gates out at the auto loop open for taxpayers to travel through the refuge, the feds can't ever seem to get it right.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> Just relaying some info to the masses.
> 
> I got a phone call from Bob Barrett today asking me to get word out and let as many as i can know about the Bird Refuge auto loop road will be closed until Oct. 1. The federal highway act has paid for $800,000 worth of road base that they will use to add to the existing road. this has to be laid down around the entire loop. Bob said they have to close it for the next week and are going to work like crazy to be ready for the opener.
> 
> ...


Typical USFWS snafu! Do they have the units flooded yet???


----------



## 357bob (Sep 30, 2007)

Someone needs to update their website..  
Last time I remember the gov. shut down was before the had a gate and I got turned around by a state C.O. ( I "didn't see" the closed signs)


----------



## summit72 (Oct 4, 2008)

BRBR website says they are opening up the new road tomarrow. Its even suppose to have a ribbon cutting??? So is this not true??


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

summit72 said:


> BRBR website says they are opening up the new road tomarrow. Its even suppose to have a ribbon cutting??? So is this not true??


They may cut a ribbon, but the auto loop is still closed! Bob called me just before 5pm today.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> Do they have the units flooded yet???


According to the bear river website all units are full except 2B which is being filled and 1A which is dry.


----------



## Phragmites (Sep 12, 2007)

SUCKTASTIC!!!!! I really was hoping I could enjoy the new curb and gutter out there before hunting season :roll:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarq said:


> Mojo1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do they have the units flooded yet???
> ...


That's the same website that said the road opened today :lol: Don't think I'll trust it. :mrgreen:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Mojo1 said:


> Clarq said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo1 said:
> ...


That's a very wise idea. I'll probably have to trust it because my only other option would be hiring someone to fly me over in a plane.


----------



## killinem17 (Dec 18, 2010)

So the Going to let the gates open at four in the morning on the first to hunt ?


----------



## killinem17 (Dec 18, 2010)

will it be open in at four in the morning on opener


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

killinem17 said:


> will it be open in at four in the morning on opener


not if Congress doesn't pass that budget. :evil:

and it depends if they get the road work done on the auto tour loop. The manager is a duck hunter, so at least he will care if it is open for the opener, hopefully Bob can put a foot in thier butts so they get done by the opener.

Also the gate is set to open 2 hours before legal sunrise, whatever that time is, so it likely will open closer to 5am for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

something else the Bear River 500 is! **** gate opens and its a complete mad rush for everyone! such a joke!!! I've told those Feds to wake up and see what self inflicted problem that is... but they don't see it that way! I guess they did the ribbon cutting today to welcome all to the BRBR, now shut it down on Monday to lay 4-6" of new road base. Ohh well i will avoid the Bear River 500 at all costs on Saturday.

Wouldnt it be funny if Congress didnt pass their appropriations bill to fund the government. I could see all those folks show up on the Federal refuges getting ticked off that the places are shut down. i was there when it happened in '95. Old Al Trout standing at the wan-a-be gate turning everyone away.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

You know I can see closing a building, or park facilties, but to shut off open land/marsh just because the govt can't pass a bill, is beyond dumb!


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

I drove out there on Saturday, what gate are you talking about? We drove all the way out to the Chesapeake Club and didn't see a gate. It does get to a dirt road right where the tour loop starts but I didn't see a gate closed on it. We didn't drive down the 12 mile loop we turned around there, I'm assuming just past that is where the gate is?
On a side note we pulled into the parking lot of the new youth unit to ask the lady that was there when the unit would be open to walk down the dike and look at, she went absolutely nuts at us for pulling in the parking lot. Came running across the lot waving her hands telling us we had to leave the parking lot immediately because she was expecting 100's of kids any minute coming out there. :roll: Only kid I saw out there was dressed up in a full blown blue jay outfit. Bless his heart. I tried to explain to her I had a quick question, she insisted I pulled back out onto the main road, parked on the side of it, then walked back in to talk to her. For being a refuge employee and being there to provide information to the general public she sure FAILED. Unprofessional and to be blunt a jerk. Unreal. She needed to calm down.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> I drove out there on Saturday, what gate are you talking about? We drove all the way out to the Chesapeake Club and didn't see a gate. It does get to a dirt road right where the tour loop starts but I didn't see a gate closed on it. We didn't drive down the 12 mile loop we turned around there, I'm assuming just past that is where the gate is?
> On a side note we pulled into the parking lot of the new youth unit to ask the lady that was there when the unit would be open to walk down the dike and look at, she went absolutely nuts at us for pulling in the parking lot. Came running across the lot waving her hands telling us we had to leave the parking lot immediately because she was expecting 100's of kids any minute coming out there. :roll: Only kid I saw out there was dressed up in a full blown blue jay outfit. Bless his heart. I tried to explain to her I had a quick question, she insisted I pulled back out onto the main road, parked on the side of it, then walked back in to talk to her. For being a refuge employee and being there to provide information to the general public she sure FAILED. Unprofessional and to be blunt a jerk. Unreal. She needed to calm down.


The gate is shortly before the parking area of unit 2. It is electronic and was open over the weekend. It's right before the large piles of dirt. The gate will probably be open all next week but they will have a road closed sign in the middle of the road. It appears they are about half way done with the road base. So hopefully they can finish in a quick order here this week. As for the rest of your experience- welcome to dealing with the Feds! Thats how they roll!!!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Holy ****, The Senate, actually passed the budget bill, wonders never cease :lol: , so IF they can get the road base down, I guess it will be open on Saturday.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I drove out there Sunday. There was no signs or anything applying the auto loop was closed. Needless to say I went around the loop! If anybody needs specifics send me a pm I would be glad to answer. I did have a buddy try to go out there this morning and it was blocked off heavy!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

i just took a drive out to the refuge and this is whats going on. they have the road to the auto tour route blocked off as they have heavy machinery and dump trucks working on the road. i was told by the refuge office they "hope" it will be done before saturday. they also said the only unit that doesnt have water in it right now is unit 1A. i was also told at the office the refuge will open 2 hours before sunrise on saturday for the hunt.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

as of 1:45 friday, no change. still a road closed sign down at the refuge auto tour route and lots of construction work going on.......


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Yikes.....


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

They took the road close notice off the website, but who knows????


----------

